# The ongoing saga of our Dometic fridge freezer



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

The freezer door on our Dometic fridge freezer has once again decided to freeze shut, lock/catch mechanism will not move, this has been ongoing for the whole of the time we have had it. Last email from Dometic, last October said they were waiting for a fix from Germany, still waiting, how patient does one have to be. Thankyou Dometic for the fridge/freezer from hell. In Conil de la Frontera at the moment with your non opening freezer compartment.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it the sliding catch on the top of the fridge
if you slide it side to side a hook moves that locks it in place?

Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

two ideas. one, return home via Germany and get it sorted once and for all. Two, put a link on here to your previous thread on the same subject for others to catch up on.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would it be possible to slip dinner knife blade along the gap to unlock it, then maybe stop it re-locking until you get a proper fix, our fridge door as I'm sure most do, has a magnetic strip all around the door inside the seal, which for the freezer would be enough to keep it closed unless you jam it full to the brim.

Whats the model number of the fridge, a bit of research from others might come up with something, as it's hard to help sometimes without pictures etc.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, Dometic service engineer, who will not come out to it anymore, as they cannot find a solution suggested that I just use it with the door in the unlock position, but cannot do that whenyou are travelling, we move on every two or three days, as the Dometic instructions stae, ensure the catch is in lock position for travelling. The truth is they have no solution so far and now I will haveto waste morefood as from past experience it will not open unless defrosted. I put vaseline in the gap between the catch housing and door inside, hoping it would stop wet getting in, but it has not worked.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Left in limbo, what sort of people do that, I ask myself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the door hinged toward the front of the van or the rear, if the hinge is at the rear you'd have to drive quite fiercely to open ours which is hinged at the rear, I built it that way as we have a habit of forgetting to lock it and this way it doesn't fly open if we have it stuffed full, it just opens and doesn't try to snap itself of the fridge, wardrobe and bathroom doors open the same way.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Kev and Iiz, one time we did not lock our freezer door, it came open and half of the contents ended up on the floor, it is only held by a magnetic catch if you dont lock it.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Ours sometimes needs lifting a little bit to slide the catch to unlock, apologies if this has been covered and I have not read your previous thread.

Martin


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

The catch locks/unlocks by means of pushing 2 buttons under the freezer door, they also seem frozen up, will not budge, my husband thinks the whole mechanism, the 2 buttons push up a rod that operates the catch, we think it all freezes as when we defrost it all water drips out of the buttons that operate the catch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems odd that the buttons would be underneath the door out of site, it occurs to me that perhaps someone has rotated the door hinges so it opens left to right instead of right to left (or vice versa) again a model number would help us to see the problem, so everything anyone says who doesn't have the same one is a guess.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door*

Leave it unlocked, then tape it shut with duct tape. Not great, but useable.

Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Hatikvah said:- . . . one time we did not lock our freezer door, it came open and half of the contents ended up on the floor, it is only held by a magnetic catch if you dont lock it.


I'm puzzled here????

Is there any reason why you can't secure the door with a length of gaffer tape when you are travelling??

I know it's neither elegant nor the answer to your problem, but it would save wasting the food. In your situation I simply wouldn't ever lock the door with the faulty catch - assuming the gaffer tape solution is feasible.

Dave 

P.S. Just saw Russell's post. Seems the obvious (if temporary) solution to me/us! :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Previous thread

Fridge manual

Obviously the doors cannot be reversed on this model.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

The model is Dometic 8555, the one that has no controls visible(all inside), the door of the freezer opens by pushing 2 buttons up that are under the door, doesnt matter if you hinged it the other way, the buttons would still be underneath, you can see this model in most motorhomes at the show, we have looked, they are all the same and it is assembked exactly as description in manual. Dometic engineer been out on numerous occasions, but has given up. Dometic can get it right because on our previous motorhome we had the model before this one with the controls on the outside, and a catch that slid across., it worked perfectly. I was told this model is supposed to be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye, I would prefer it to work correctly. I apologise if I upset anyone, but I am not prepared to stick the door shut with gaffer tape, I would have spent less money on a motorhome if I had wanted that kind of workmanship Dometic should make their product fit for purpose. Some comments make me realise just why we dont get anywhere with all the complaints/problems.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Couple of things to suggest:

Getty stroppy with posters in here won't help the problem. You posted on here to get help, people are trying to help. Roll with the punches, something may come up that helps/solves the problem.

If the lock assembly is getting frozen up, whatever else happens you'll have to defrost it to get the door free.

Once you have done that, get an aerosol of silicon spray and a tube of silicon grease. Spray the aerosol into the lock mechanism so there is liquid getting to all parts inside, also treat any external sliding parts with the grease. You won't need a huge amount.

The spray won't taint food and you can get food grade grease if you look around.

That might help with the problem.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Hatikvah said:- I apologise if I upset anyone, but I am not prepared to stick the door shut with gaffer tape, I would have spent less money on a motorhome if I had wanted that kind of workmanship Dometic should make their product fit for purpose.


You won't upset me, but I can't understand why you would cut off your nose to spite your face in this manner.

Until it is fixed you have only two alternatives as I see it. Either you scatter food across the floor every time you go round a corner, or tape the door shut. :roll:



> Hatikvah said:- Some comments make me realise just why we dont get anywhere with all the complaints/problems.


It's a practical solution to an irritating problem - nothing more nor less.

What relevance has it to successful complaining - other than to make your case *stronger* when you say you have been reduced to using gaffer tape because Dometic can't fix it!!

Sorry - I tried to help, but I can't understand your intransigence on this one.

Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Apologies for not having read the whole of your previous thread. If it was me I would remove the fridge myself or get the dealer to remove the item and demand a replacement.

Small claims court would be the following step, hope you get it sorted whichever way.

Regards,

Norman.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can get a defrosting spray that will clear the ice if you can get the nozzle in.

I work on the vans that did home delivery of frozen foods and they had 6 doors around the van. These would constantly freeze shut, the solution was a 12/24 volt heater wire put behind the rubber seal. It was very effective.

Just a thought

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have seen these used on an earlier model Dometic fridge / freezer;

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Multi-Purpose-Lock/411943,default,pd.html


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Zebedee, I am willing to take a sensible intransigent view of a sensible nature, but a ridiculous idea of using gaffer tape on a piece of equipment costing £1800 on a vehicle costing £60,000 is not an intransigent view. However if the Manufacturers and converter s design their equipment effectively, and field tested them adequately , this problem wouldnt have arisen.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hatikvah - OK. I can't be bothered to try any more.

As you have been careful to let us know, you can easily afford to replace the spoiled food - so no great problem anyway!

Please don't ask for help though, then crap on those who try to offer a (temporary) solution. That only gives the impression that you have an inflated opinion of your own importance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems odd that it freezes the outside, perhaps the thermostat is either incorrectly set or is also knackered.

I appreciate your frustration though, I'm having silly problems with our Truma heater, Truma and the mobile engineer are only looking to fit new parts until they find the right one, not the best method, but you do end up with a new appliance, But a proper engineer has come to my rescue and found the defective part only to find it'll be 4 weeks before they come back into stock :roll: :roll: 


We're all trying to help you, so just read and adopt the suggestions which you like and ignore the others.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

At first the engineer though the catch/locking mechanism was freezing because there should be a piece of insulation in the area on the inside of the door where the pushrod operates the locking mechanism, however he could not remove the decor panel successfully to insert the insulation.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are Dometic engineers and Dometic engineers.

I don't know who the engineer is who looked at your fridge and you don't list where you are in your profile but................

The best man I've ever come across for Dometic repairs is Malcolm Rock, based in Northampton but will travel:

Rock Services
Telephone: 07973 440235
Mobile: 07973 440235
Website: 
Email: [email protected]

I suggest you ring him, nothing he doesn't know about Dometic fridges.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We also have Phil the fridge a none subbed member, who's helped me a couple of times when our Laika was acting, )Laika is a expensive make so applause please)  

Based near Lincoln somewhere 07944682664 Mention Kev in Leeds.

And I know another belter, Colin near Goole, PM for number.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

It was Phil who kept coming out to mine, in all fairness he didnt know what else to do, and was looking to Dometic for a solution, but none has been forthcoming, as I said previously Dometic UK said they had to await a fix from Germany. Previous to this they have even said they have not received letters from me that have been tracked and signed for. I think they are despicable in their behaviour.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

I am in the Isle of Axholme, tried putting my location on the map for parking loads of times, but it wontgo on.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Any thoughts on giving the dealer their fridge back ;-)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hatikvah said:


> I am in the Isle of Axholme, tried putting my location on the map for parking loads of times, but it wontgo on.


Eh??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I am in the Isle of Axholme, tried putting my location on the map for parking loads of times, but it wontgo on.


You need to put your (approximate) location into your profile so it will appear against all your posts and help members recommend local repairers etc.

BTW: I think "N Lincolnshire" might be more helpful than "Isle of Axholme".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> You need to put your (approximate) location into your profile so it will appear against all your posts and help members recommend local repairers etc.
> 
> BTW: I think "N Lincolnshire" might be more helpful than "Isle of Axholme".


Yeah but it don't sound as posh do it :roll:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hatikvah,

I don't know how old your 'van is but it sounds fairly new. If that is the case, why are you bothering with Dometic, why not let the supplying dealer - who is ultimately responsible - have the headache?

Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry its different to ours 
So I cannot help
kev


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

After 3 and a half years of unanswered telephone calls,unanswered e-mails, unanswered, tracked and recorded letters, a last chance communication was sent by me to Dometic Headquarters and they have e new freezer door that they are going to fit under warranty. What a pity we had to wait so long, but still they have no urgency, the technician to fit is on holiday, I have had to e-mail and say that I hope they give him instruction on how to remove the front panel, the doors come without them,as you can put different colours on if you so wish, because last time a repair was attempted, he had to try and put a piece of insulation around the pushrod mechanism inside the door. He couldnt, or didnt know how to remove it.He tried pushing it into place from one side that he had managed to prise away but it didnt work.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem on my 2013 Autotrail scout with the dometic fridge freezer.

The dometic engineer has been out as the freezer door had dropped but know it won't open without force. I can move the catch up and down easily with the door open but not by using the two buttons under the door. Its frozen!

I will be asking the dealer to arrange a replacement door now for my habitation check in 3 weeks.

Spence


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I am willing to bet that the problem is that the door wasn't adjusted accurately and didn't seal fully when closed. This allows the air inside the freezer to creep round the seal and so freeze the mechanism.

How to prove this theory?

Well, I am sorry to say it but your best bet is to tape the door very firmly shut (lean on it!) using gaffer tape.

If the door latch works after 12 hours like that you know where the problem lies. If not, turn the fridge off for 12 hours. If it still won't free itself then the problem is not freezing but probably poor adjustment at the factory.

Dometic UK don't have any engineers. They rely on guys like Phil to do the job for them and he has gone on holiday to North Yorkshire - not camping...

Patrick


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Spence, I hope you get the door replaced as it has taken me 3 and a half years and only after threatening to go to the small claims court. Mine has always froze n up after being on for 3 to 4 days, every now and again when the door wont open water starts to drip from the push buttons that operate the door. At first they said that an insulating strip had not been put around the pushrod locking mechanism, the technician tried to put one in , but he didnt know how to get thd front ddcor panel off completely and tried to just slip it in from one side thst he had managed to make a gap..It didnt work. Dometic then said we had to wait until they designed a fix, that was last October. I didnt know anyone else had the problem, but thought it was strange as they are all the same design. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this model and I can see it's very frustrating for you, I would be fuming and like you I would not want a piece of gaffer tape to seal it on a long term basis. They have a duty to fix it!

Just a thought, does your particular model have a frame hearing facility? My dometic fridge freezer does. If it does, I wonder if, whilst you're waiting for a permanent fix, turning it on would melt the ice sufficiently to get the lock undone. Apologies if you don't have a frame heating facility. I believe this is to dry up excess moisture around the frame.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Horrendous delays and poor customer service.....

I wonder how often those two terms come up whenever MH's are involved?

I do hope it gets sorted rapidly and properly....

Dave


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

The fridge freezer does have the frame heater, it is the latest model,the one that you have to open the door to access the controls.Switch the frame heater on often, all that happens is an amount of water drips out of the pushup buttons on the freezer door, but still wont open, We have just been touring for 3months, it would only open for 3 days at the start.I usually defrost it when I get home, but this time I am leaving it, when the Technician comes I will leave it up to him. I sent letters to Dometic, tracked and recorded cost me £5, they were signed Dometic Cochraen, when I asked who that person was, as they denied receiving them, they said they didnt know, Their customer service has been despicable.However I have been told and so have Dometic, that as this has been an inherent fault, from new, the warranty does not start until it is in perfect working order and they are not disputing this.


----------



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

After 3 and a half years of a fridge freezer not functioning correctly, I have today received a replacement redesign freezer door. A decor panel is also on the way, as last time a repair was attempted on the freezer door, the engineer could not remove it. It has been frustrating, but at least we can now see a resolution, lets just hope that the redesign works.


----------

